# ACL Injuries and Boney Butts



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy (Duke's Mom) recently posted that there is a relationship between ACL injuries and boney butts. I'm curious about this because Daisy has a very boney butt. Her weight is in the low 70's, she looks great and I believe this is her ideal weight but to feel her hind end, you might not think so!

Must have something to do with lack of muscle tone. Cindy mentioned exercises that can help so I'm waiting to hear from her on this. Maybe others with dogs that have ACL issues can benefit, as well.

Thanks, Cindy!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow has a boney butt, but he had two hip surgeries. He has pretty good muscle tone, according to his ortho, but I'm sure it's compromised somewhat. It also depends on how much he weighs. If you think it is a problem with muscle tone, the swim facility rehab really helped. My two were bionic!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey, JoEllen & Kimm

My understanding is that the muscles atrophy prior to the actual injury and subsequent surgery because they are not using their leg right. Also, if you'll notice, at least for Duke, he's back nails are all worn off on the top and I never ever have to clip them because he rubs them when he gets tired (or lazy) during walks.

So, the important thing (and I think, JoEllen we maybe talked about this after Duke's ACL surgery) is to make that leg weight bearing. (when it's appropriate, JoEllen!) I would think it would be the same thing, Kimm with hip surgery. Same principal.

During walks, slowly make big figure 8's. Forces weight bearing on all sides due to the change in direction. Slow is the key other wise, they'll fudge. And inclines and declines again - slowly. He was fudging so much that she made me put a doggie bootie on the dominant front leg which forced him to shift the weight. Only for about 1/4 of our walks. Then I remove it.

There's what's called "yoga dog" you center your dog standing. Make sure their feet are tracking right - not pointed anywhere but front as best you can. When their centered and grounded, very gingerly lift the front leg and opposing rear leg at the same time. Hold for a little count - 3 or 5 and then gently release and repeat on the other side. Do this and build up to 10 reps. It helps with their core and the weight bearing leg's muscles.

There's the sit/stand exercise. Lying down on their stomach ready to get up, you know? Take a treat (ice cubes work great with Duke) and slowly make him/her get up by moving the treat away from them. There's an angle that's just right, maybe a 45 degree that forces them to use their hind end. Hold when you see them using it for a 3 count maybe. It just doesn't take much to help them build their tone up again.

Also, with their 2 front legs on a chair maybe or a loving lap, again pointing their feet forward gently lift one leg count of 3 and then the other count of three. Repeat this 5x and work up to about 10.

Duke also has issues with his back - he tends to drop his back and he looks sway back. So, we do the cat stretch for this and he loves it. Just grasp your fingers under their chest and slowly move back to their belly all the while lifting up slightly and slowly ungrasp your fingers until when you get to their hind legs they're fully apart and on the outside.

Um, that might be all for now. walk, walk, walk and incline/decline and figure 8s to start. And, small walks if your vet releases her to do that - might be too early yet I can't remember.

We've been blessed - Duke's only had the one knee and has gone hiking and all with us since. I think it largly is due to his therapy. He goes once a month as maintenance and they put him on the underwater tread mill and these neat things. He loves them. He does alot of power swimming in the summer when we have water in the lakes. That helps also.

If I can think of any more, I'll post.

Have a good weekend! 

Cindy & Duke


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Also once they've had their operation,keep them on a 4 ft leash to force them to use the operated leg!.My vet told me not to allow running or trotting for 6 to 8 week so that they have to use the operated leg!.Obviously,swimming was very much the prefered exercise as it is gentle!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is great, Cindy. Thanks! I know about the circle 8's and the slow inclines. We can do both of those easily when it's time. There's no swimming facilities within a hundred miles  She can swim in the summer though, I always take advantage of that. 

I'm having a hard time imagining lifting one front leg and the opposing back leg at the same time. I think she might fall over? LOL But that sounds like a great exercise, I'll work on that, again when the time is right.

The vet said nothing except leashed potty breaks for the next several weeks but then we can start the slow short walks and the figure 8's. I do have a short leash and she never gets more than a foot away from me when she's outside.

She's only 2 weeks out from her surgery so it's really too soon to start anything now. But this is great information !!

:wave:


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

There's what's called "yoga dog" you center your dog standing. Make sure their feet are tracking right - not pointed anywhere but front as best you can. When their centered and grounded, very gingerly lift the front leg and opposing rear leg at the same time. Hold for a little count - 3 or 5 and then gently release and repeat on the other side. Do this and build up to 10 reps. It helps with their core and the weight bearing leg's muscles.

How the heck are you doing this by yourself or with a second person? I don't think Bogart would like this at all and try to run to never never land.
Makes sense all the exercises, I'm just curious.
Thank you,


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is great information, thank you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, Shadow is doing very well. They were shocked at how much muscle he actually has. His surgery was 5 years ago. I think it was 5 years ago this month when both were completed. Time sure does go by fast. I had my two in a swim program for almost a year.

Shadow's bone on the FHO side actually protrudes. He also has a BIG wiggle butt!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

> Shadow's bone on the FHO side actually protrudes. He also has a BIG wiggle butt!


So does Jasmine! That's why one of her many nick names is Wiggle Butt. I think that is one of the signs of hip displaysia. Jasper has a tiny wiggle and he has mild HD and Danny has no wiggle at all and no signs of HD.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow had the FHO and THR many years ago. His wiggle butt is made by his one leg being a bit shorter on the FHO side. I do love that wiggle. He can run like the wind though. It takes my breath away. You'd never know his one leg is a bit shorter when he runs.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

IT IS AMAZING THE INFO YOU CAN LERN ON THESE FORUMS. ALMOST ANYTHINGYOU HAVE HAPPEN TO YOUR DOG, ANY AILMENT, ILLNESS, PROBLEM, SOMEONE HAS EXPERIENCED IT AND HAS ADVICE. THIS ARE GOD SENT THINGS THIS DOG FORUMS.

I AM SO GLADDAISY IS DOING SO WELL. WHAT A SCARE SHE PUT IN ALL OF US SUCH A SHORT TIME AGAIN. An angel at the bridge was watching over that girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes indeed, and I will never forget it. It's so wonderful to get back to tending to her knee. Simple stuff


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly did both her cruciates before she was 12 months old - the vet doubted at the time whether she would be able to walk properly again. We took her swimming and then just gentle lead walking. She was amazing - the day after her ops she was putting weight on her leg. We were told to avoid her turning quickly, and I remember when we got the all clear to take her back over the field my heart was in my mouth, but she came through it with flying colours. The only thing she couldn't do after the ops was to do a straight obedience sit - she always sat on one side.

Good luck Daisy


----------

